# Tips for Utah Lake



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

I hear fishing at Utah Lake is hot right now. I haven't done much warm water fishing. So, are there a few tips out there that would help me get into some fish?

Thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My brother and I went to "The Knolls" this morning, hoping to catch some kitties. Not even a bite in four hours. :? 

For catfish, a worm, minnow or shrimp under a bobber or on the bottom usually works. Bluegill and white bass like a small piece of worm under a bobber as well. I've caught walleye while targeting catfish, but haven't really fished for them specifically.

I've caught several fish throwing small crankbaits and soft plastics, but most for me have been while baitfishing.


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay cool
Thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Very long and extremly detailed PM sent.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ChukarCountry said:


> I hear fishing at Utah Lake is hot right now. I haven't done much warm water fishing. So, are there a few tips out there that would help me get into some fish?
> 
> Thanks


What species of fish do you want to catch?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

For big catfish, I use raw shrimp 2' under a bobber right next to any area with reeds all over. It works great!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

a worm 18"-2' under a bobber get as close to the reeds as you can. float tube or boat helps a great deal. I seem to pick up walleyes and white bass trolling rappalas on the way to my "kitty hole"


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

sawsman said:


> For catfish, a worm, minnow or shrimp under a bobber or on the bottom usually works..


the problem with shrimp is that i would eat it before i could get it on my hook. i love me some shrimp!!!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I've done well with shrimp soaked overnight in an Anise-based marinade.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't have a boat or float tube so I fish from the bank. For cats, I've done well with fresh chicken livers on the bottom. I've never had a huge haul, but I've also never gone home skunked.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 on shrimp for the cats. I like the medium green. Make sure you pull off the shells, it makes a difference. If I don't have a boat and am fishing from shore, I will walk out until I get in water close to my waist. I like to fish on the bottom using a heavy lead sliding sinker. If you catch a carp, cut that baby up for some fresh bait, it works great too. I usually fish south of the knolls, but we used to have permission to access the private land there. There were days we would fill a cooler of fillets between four of us, those were the good old days.


----------

